# Cat licking hot radiator



## fishtankswimming (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi, a mate of mine has a cat that licks her hot radiator/storage heater and wonders if anyone knows why and if it is dangerous?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It could be very dangerous if the radiator was hot enough to burn the cat's tongue.  

Radiators are usually painted with enamel paint containing VOCs (Volatile Organic Compounds) which makes the paint toxic when liquid, but I doubt the paint is toxic when set and hardened. Even so I would want to discourage the cat from licking it. Perhaps wipe the radiator with a raw lemon - cats hate citrus smells.


----------



## fishtankswimming (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks very much chillminx


----------

